# tips for hauling 5th wheels



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

im new to the world of 5th wheels as of today in fact. i started out really big 35' big in fact but i couldnt pass up the deal.i guess what i would like to know are some do's and dont's of hauling a 5th wheel so i dont have to learn the hard way any help would be great.


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

Congratulations, I think you made a good choice. I have a 28' Jayco that I haved pulled 20,000 plus miles.

I think they pull easier and track better behind your tow vehicle than a conventional trailer. From my experience keep the following in mind.

1. Because the pivot point is a lot farther forward than a conventional trailer, the trailer will corner tighter than the truck. Make your turns as wide as possible.

2. When backing your trailer don't over react. Again because of the forward pivot point, the trailer will react to any changes quicker than you think.

3. Make sure your tailgate is down when unhooking the trailer, Sounds obvious, but I bent one and if you look around in campgrounds you will see an amazing number of bent tailgates.

4. After you hookup *ALWAYS* check your trailer lights *AND* your trailer brakes. It is possible to have lights and no brakes. It is a real surprise when you put on the brakes and you have no trailer brakes - it is an eye opener.  

5. Make sure your truck is capable of pulling your trailer. Check your vehicle and trailer specs for weights (including hitch weight). A 5th wheel hook up will handle a bigger and heavier trailer, but make sure you are within the limits.

I have pulled mine to Myrtle Beach twice, to Florida 5 times, to Colorado once plus all over Michigan, Indiana, Pennsylvania and Ohio. I went through one truck that was borderline on the specs and eventually blew an engine. I now have one that is a case of overkill and the ease of pulling is like night and day. No problems when you are reasonably on the straight and narrow, but the mountains are a killer on an under powered truck. 

Good luck.


----------



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

thanks for the great tips. i had it hauled home by my cousin brother in law because i dont have a hitch yet. im positive i got the truck for it and then some 1 ton ford 4x4 it was all the other stuff that im worried about and now that its home damn it looks much bigger. thanks for the great tips and im sure i will enjoy it much more then the 81/2 ft pick up camper im use to.


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

Skine
I did the same thing last fall. Went from a Pickup Camper to a 28-foot travel trailer. However I kept the Pick- up camper. I still enjoy getting away from campgrounds once in a while.
You made a wise decision on the Fifth wheel. I think they toe better than a trailer. 
I'll throw another caution to the wind. Don't let traffic push you. Go as fast as you think you can safely handle it. Windy days especially. Traffic behind you will soon get around. Check your brakes for proper stopping often. You will soon get the feel of it. Also you may want to make sure your vehicle has a good transmission cooler. Even though you have a truck with the trailer-towing package, the little one the manufacture adds may not be enough.
If you have been pulling for a long time on hot days watch your temperature gauge. If you stop at a rest area for a break open the hood on the truck and let some heat out. 
Have a ball camping, Believe me its nice to take your home with you. No matter what the guys say.


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

You are right, you should have no problems with your truck.

I did think of one other thing that applies to all trailers, not just a 5th wheel. Check your trailer tire pressure before every trip.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

If you are accustomed to backing a unit with a hitch behind the tow vehicle, you are in for some entertainment the first few trips out. It won't necessarily entertain you but it will the rest of the campers around you. 

I had towed every size and shape trailer and done so lots of times in my past and then I switched to the 28' 5th wheel. What a learning experience that was. I knew that all of the priciples woudl be the same so I started out with the confidence of an experienced driver. I soon developed the complex of a new teen in a land yacht. Anyway, it is not harder at all just different. In fact now that I'm used to it I find it easier to maeuver.

One thing no one else mentioned here, When you back into the pin, and you see or hear it click into place, drop the truck into forward and nudge against the hook up to be absolutely sure you are locked. Then get out and safety lock the hitch. I'm sure that is available on your hitch they all have it. You can use a pin of some sort or, in my case I put a master padlock on it. Its a hassel to put the lock on and off, but it will never work loose under way.


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

Sarge,
I have never towed a 5th wheel. I heard that they are easier to tow due the center bed hook up. I've been told that the weight being in the middle of the bed gives more traction and less sway. Is that True?
I have been considering a 5th wheel on my next purchase. Considering that you pulled both can you elaborate the on the cons of a 5th wheel?
Thanks


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

On a calm day and smooth road you can't tell much difference. On either a rough road or a windy day, though, the difference is like night and day. Mine is an old Yellowstone and is the first 5th wheel I ever tried. When I can cruise down the road at 60mph and have absolutely no feeling of any insecurities I find that to be great. On many occasions, feeling that way, I've seen tow-behinds on the other side of the freeway just swaying up a storm and it looks like the driver is working up a sweat just to stay on the road. Much of that difference can be taken up with a good anti-sway hitch, but they are expensive. Lots of campers buy the rig they want and have used up all their resources and fall short on the tow vehicle or needed accessories. I personally recommend against that. We bought an old used rig (really nice though) completely because we bought the tow vehicle we wanted first and had to take what we could get for a trailer. That's backwards from what most do, and it was a little bit of a heartache shopping for the rig, but I think its the right way to go.


----------



## dieguy (Mar 8, 2002)

When the wife and i were looking at trailers, A couple of quality sales people suggested we buy a tow vehicle first then buy a trailer that would fit into our tow vehicle specifications.


----------



## Young Steve (Jan 12, 2001)

The wife and I just bought a 30' 5th wheel off her parents. I just couldn't pass up the deal. Checked the specs on my 2001 F-150 and I was about 200 pounds from exceding the GVWR. Not good. I sold the truck and bought a F-250 super cab with the 6' bed. It's plenty of truck to pull the trailer. But I had to buy a "slider" hitch. It costs about $800.00. It slides from a "towing" position, over the axle, to a "manuvering" position, about a foot towards the back. This gives you enough room to make tight turns without the worry of the trailer hitting the cab. No one told me that 5th wheels are made to be pulled with 8' beds because the wheel base is too short in a short bed. Live and learn. Anyway, I bought the hitch and pulled it from Royal Oak to Lapeer with no problems. We plan on taking it out this weekend for the trial run at Metamora-Hadley recreation area. The campground is about 15 minutes from the house so if I need anything I can send the wife and kids home to get it while I "tend to the fire" or something like that.

Just wanted to let people know if they plan on buying a big 5th wheel and have a short bed pick. 


Happy Trails.


----------



## Al L (Mar 22, 2001)

Just a small tip a lot of people forget about. Just how high does your trailer stand when hiched up. It is a good idea to know this fact, and for us short memory people right it down on a slip of paper and post it on the dash when towing so you can see at a glance if you can make the low over pass ahead. I also have a low over pass route book by state I carry so I can plan for those low ones ahead of time. Ya don't need such a thing if ya always stay on expressways. Watch the older covered gas stations, also the lights they use.


----------

